# my buddy's terrano



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i don't know if we have a terrano section anyway in some country this is also the same as pathfinder. according to her it's from germany or made in germany.


----------



## Terrano R3m (Aug 14, 2006)

I think your friend's Terrano is a JDM. I noticed that it has Philippine plates and those are being imported from Japan.


----------

